
YC Application Translated and Broken Down - zreitano
https://medium.com/@zreitano/the-yc-application-broken-down-and-translated-e4c0f5235081
======
zreitano
With applications due soon, I thought this could be helpful. I would
appreciate any comments/critiques. Happy to answer any questions, as well.

